# Quiet And Durable Air Pumps For Your Fish Room



## jarmila (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you looking for a quiet and durable air pump for your fish room? We have it now in stock. Alita air pumps are one of the highest quality, longest lasting and quietest air pumps.

We have been using Alita AL-15A for over 5 years and we never had to get it serviced. We are also very happy with how quiet this pump runs.

Currently we have these three models in stock:


 Alita AL-6A Air Pump with a 12 Gang Manifold
  Alita AL-15A Air Pump with a 12 Gang Manifold
  Alita AL-40 Air Pump
[*]

*Alita AL-6A*








*Alita AL-40*


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Oops. Mr Bob is correct! My apologies!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

There sponsors Steve!


----------



## jarmila (Sep 24, 2010)

Alita AL-60 Air Pump - $179
 Alita AL-80 Air Pump - $229

are now also available.


----------

